# how much do yiu feed your hav



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Racquet loves to eat, 7 months and 17 pounds, very stocky build. He is always hungry. I feed him 1/4 cup of kibble/fresh chicken plus 1 t. tripet three times a day plus a few treats of kibble, chicken strips, etc.
Is this emough for a large Hav?
Thanks for your thoughts.
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm not sure what 1 t. tripet means, but 1/4 cup seems like very little for a Hav. Kubrick, at 4.5 mo, eats 3/4 cup kibble, 1 tbsp wet food with dinner plus treats (mostly boiled chicken and jerky) and he is not at all overweight (I can feel his ribs very well). It also, however, depends on the food you are feeding him. When he was on Merrick's I was giving him 1/2 cup per day but now I'm giving him Fromm's (he was having a food allergy to something in the Merrick's) and their amounts are different - they say to give from 3/4 - 1 cup a day whereas Merrick's is 1/2 - 3/4 cup. Check your kibble label to find out.


----------



## joytrink (Mar 19, 2008)

*9 weeks old*

I am a new puppy mom and do not know how much to feed Koda at a sitting. I am feeding him Royal Canine with Puppy Chow mixed in from the breeder. I have been giving about 1/4 c. 2X a day. He eats it all right away. Does this sound correct to you? I don't want to starve the little guy. Thanks
Joyce


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

At 9 weeks your puppy should really be eating 3x a day. 2x is not enough. As for a serving, you need to check the bag. Every food has a different amount you're supposed to feed based on the weight of the puppy. If you haven't gone to the vet yet and don't know his weight, why don't you ask the breeder for help in that regard?


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i use the larger cans of evo and each can makes 3 meals. he gets fed in the morning and at supper time.
i supplement with cheerios as training treats and the occasional 'marrow bone' as a treat.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori eats 1/4 c. kibble with 1/2 an egg yolk for breakfast. She doesn't always finish it, though. For dinner she eats 1/4 c. kibble w/ 1-2 T. canned mixed in. She gets baby carrots and cream cheese in her Kong if we have to leave her alone for awhile. She also gets jerky, baby carrots or chicken for training treats. Her weight is 7.5 lb at 11.5 mos. old.


----------



## joytrink (Mar 19, 2008)

I am going to the vet tomorrow. I guess he can give me some more actual amounts. Thanks for your help. (The breeder told me they were feeding him 2x a day).
Joyce


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I'd say that sounds a bit light on the food - maybe try 1/3 cup. Or call your vet - they can calculate the correct amount of food. But I agree with Lina that he should be getting 3X a day for the young 9 week old.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine get 1/4 cup kibble with Little cesar, or chicken, steak, turkey, whatever we are having. Today Shelby only would eat the Little cesar but Kodi ate his kibble with 1/2 a hot dog.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy really just free feeds. I give her breakfast every morning which is about 1/3 c. royal canin and 1/3 cup science diet with a Milk Bone Original Crunchy treat - it is really small but I break it up and mix it in with her food. Then during the day if her bowl is empty I just add a little. Then at dinner I will put in her bowl a little cheese, or pasta or scrambled egg.

She loves treats and I have to watch that but she loves the Bil Jac liver treats and absolutely goes crazy for the Pup-peroni Beef Ribs.

I was noticing that Pup-peroni has a new portion controlled snack - 50 calories.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Miss Paige & Mr Roman get feed twice a day-2oz in the AM & 1 1/2ozs in the PM-Raw Nature's Variety-and of course a snack when I have to leave for work-and a bite of cheese & turkey while I am eating my lunch. Plus they get a tablespoon of yogurt each morning.

Pat


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

scudder and fred get 5oz of a primal nugget and ground beef mixture. They also get plenty of treats and I leave dry food down at all times. Bella gets as much food as her tummy will hold. My goal is to get her to gain weight!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

doesn't cream cheese and peanut butter in a kong make a mess on the carpet?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

judith said:


> doesn't cream cheese and peanut butter in a kong make a mess on the carpet?


Judy,

I make Tori stay on a small fleece rug when she has it. However, it doesn't take her long to get any on the top licked off and begin working on what's down inside it.


----------

